# ماهو نظام إطفاء الحريق المستخدم لغرفة مولدات



## damassian (16 يناير 2008)

لدينا مشروع مولدات ,,, ونرغب بتركيب نظام إطفاء حريق مناسب ,,, 
الرجاء ممن لديه خبرة أن يعطيني فكرته والسبب ...


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من المعروف ان الكهرباء والماء لا يجتمعان ولذلك تستخدم طرق في اطفاء الحرائق في الانظمة الكهربائية اما بغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون او غاز الهالون وحديثا تم تطوير نظام اطفاء خليط من عدة غازات . وهذا النظام يعتمد في اطفائه الحرائق على التبريد والعزل عن الاكسجين الجوي ومن المهم ان يكون الحيز مغلقا وفي حال الحاجة الى عمل نوافذ للتهوئة او التبريد يتم عمل نظام اغلاق اتوماتيكي لهذه النوافذ في حال حصول حريق لا سمح الله ويمكن عمل خانقات على شكل صفائح تكون في مجرى خاص بها خارج او داخل الشباك وتكون مربوطة مع بعضها على شكل الواح معدنية متجمعة بشريط من القصدير او الرصاص بحيث لو وجد لهب فان هذا المربط ينصهر مما يؤدي الى انفلات الالواح وتعمل على اغلاق مجرى الهواء تكون الالواح متصلة ببعضها بفصاليات .


----------



## sayed00 (16 يناير 2008)

اخى الكريم 
انصحك بمراجعة مواصفات Nfpa ربما لا يحتاج الى نظام اطفاء (حسب حجم المولد) و لا اتفق مع الاخ نبيل فى موضوع الهالون لانه خلاص ممنوع حاليا

سيد


----------



## السيد نور الدين (16 يناير 2008)

اخي الفاضل 
طالما هي غرفة مولد فمن الافضل ومن خبرتي استخدام محطة ثابتة من البودرة الجافة (بيكربونات صديوم+سترات ماغنسيوم ) وهي افضل من غاز co2لان 2/3 الغاز يسال عند الضغط في الاسطوانات وعند الاستخدام يخرج علي هيئة بخار جليد لان درجة حرارتة تصل الي -76 م وهنا قد يكون هناك احتمال بوجود نسبة من الرطوبة مما يقلل من عزل المولد عند المكافحةوالافضل من البودرة الجافة غاز الهالون الذي يتطاير بعد الاستعمال وبالتالي لايترك أثر علي المولد مع تحياتي


----------



## sayed00 (16 يناير 2008)

يا جماعة الخير

الهالون خلاص ممنوع دوليا (الاوزون اشتكى)

لو ركب هالون من اين له ان يعيد تعبئته لو فرغ النظام


----------



## السيد نور الدين (17 يناير 2008)

سيدي الفاضل sayed00 الهالون تم منعة لواستعمل بكميات كبيرة ولكنة موجود في صورة طفايات نقالي . واحيطكم علما بأن co2 في طريقة الي الزوال والاختفاء مثل الهالون لانة وبخارالماء اكثر المتسببين في حدوث ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري وهناك غاز اخر علي مااتذكريسمي الارجون سوف يحل محل co2 وتاثيرة علي الكون يقل عنco2 تقريبا 450 مرة وشكرا


----------



## sayed00 (17 يناير 2008)

اخ السيد 
شكرا لك على الرد .... الهالون ممنوع كليا حتى الطفايات الصغيره (طلما ممنوع و اوقف تصنيعه من اين سوف يعاد تعبئة الطفايات)
اما بخصوص ثانى اكسيد الكربون لم يتم الاعلان بعد عن شيئ ننتظر حتى نرى النور
للعلم عندى فى المشاريع الجديده يتم تركيب نظام Fm200 

شكرا


----------



## هانىحسين (18 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تحياتى لكل الزملاء الافاضل
انصح اخى الكريم باستخدام نظام Fm200 وهو غاز غير ضار بالبيئة وخامد للحريف حيث يعتمد على استهلاك الاكسجين الوجود بالحيز المراد حمايتة وبالتالى اخماد الحريق وهذا النظام يتم تصميمة بحيث ان يعمل اتوماتيكيا عند حدوث الحريق عن طريق حساسات مرتبطة بلوحة كنترول اللوحة متصلة بالاسطوانة او الاسطوانات المحسوب كميات الغاز بها لمكافحة الحريق بالحيز ويمكنك الرجوع الى Nfpa 2001


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (18 يناير 2008)

*شكرا*

الى الاخوة الاعزاء شكرا على النقاش الرائع الذي يفتح حيز من الاستفادة وهذا الشيء رائع في النقاشات


----------



## sayed00 (18 يناير 2008)

اخوانى
الفيصل بين الجميع 

NFPA 850 Recommended Practice for Fire Protection for Electric Generating Plants and High Voltage Direct Current Converter Stations

اخوانى عليكم بمراجعة N F P A 

سيد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 يناير 2008)

الاخ سيد جزيل الشكر على معلوماتك وانا من المؤيدين لكلامك بالكامل ونقاش الموضوع من جهتي كان مجرد معلومة وفعلا فان غاز الهالون ممنوع حاليا وقد قمنا بفك هذا النظام وتحويله الى نظام آخر واعتقد انه Fm 200 وبورك فيك


----------



## sayed00 (18 يناير 2008)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> الاخ سيد جزيل الشكر على معلوماتك وانا من المؤيدين لكلامك بالكامل ونقاش الموضوع من جهتي كان مجرد معلومة وفعلا فان غاز الهالون ممنوع حاليا وقد قمنا بفك هذا النظام وتحويله الى نظام آخر واعتقد انه Fm 200 وبورك فيك


 
شكرا اخى نبيل
جزاك الله خير .... مجرد توضيح بس للاخوه و للاخ السائل


----------



## الدكة (18 يناير 2008)

يفضل أن يتم تغطيتها بنظام إطفاء من النوعين :-

1. استخدام Co2الكربون .
2. إستخدام Fm200 .

وغالباً يستخدم نظام الاطفاء بالكربون وهو ادارج حالياً والارخص .​


----------



## الدكة (18 يناير 2008)

يفضل أن يتم تغطيتها بنظام إطفاء من النوعين :-

1. استخدام Co2الكربون .
2. إستخدام Fm200 .

وغالباً يستخدم نظام الاطفاء بالكربون وهو الدارج حالياً والارخص .​


----------



## صادق حمود (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هكذا نقاش علمي ومفيدحتى تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## السيد نور الدين (19 يناير 2008)

تحياتي للمشاركين ولكي تعم الفائد اكثرنرجوفكرة عن
- مكوناتfm200 ? 
- ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري؟ وهل هي أشد خطرا من ثقب الاوزون ام لا ؟
- معاهدة كيوتو 1-2 ؟ موقف الدول الصناعية الكبري منها ؟ راي علماء البيئة في ذلك؟
- البدائل التي يبحثون عنها ؟
- تاثير غار ثاني اكسيد الكربون والبودر علي الاجهزة الكهربائية ؟
- هل لازال موجود انظمة هالون في السفن ام لا ؟
- افضل المواد لمكافحة حرائق الاجهزة الكهربائية الدقيقةهل البودراو co2 و الهالون ؟
والاهم ولكي تعم الفائدة مكونات fm200 
وشكرا لكل من يتطوع بالرد


----------



## sayed00 (19 يناير 2008)

اخى السيد
انت تشعبت فى مواضيع كثيره ... كل موضوع بذاته يحتاج صفحات

على العموم سوف اتطرق للمواضيع حسب المعلومات المتاحه انشاء الله


----------



## السيد نور الدين (19 يناير 2008)

شكرا سيدي الفاضل sayedoo وأكثر اللة من امثالك ومن هنا تزيد الافادة وبالتوفيق


----------



## damassian (20 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكم ... على هذه الإفادة 
ولكن في حال تم استخدام غاز ال CO2 كنظام إطفاء فإن الغرفة يجب ان تكون لا يوجد بها تهوية وبالتالي فتظهر لدينا مشكلتين 
1- يجب ان تكون غرفة ا لمولدات لا يوجد بها تهوية حتى يعمل هذا النظام ,,, بينما غرفة المولدات ينبغي أن تكون مهواه 
2- في حالة كانت لا يوجد تهوية وهناك مكاتب أو اشخاص يعملون فسيختنقون بغاز ال co2
ولذلك يجب تهويتها وعند تهويتها فإن هذا النظام لن يعمل

استخدام ال FM200 نظام غالي ,,و 
لازلت ابحث عن نظام بديل


----------



## sayed00 (23 يناير 2008)

خى الكريم
من قال ان ثانى اكسيد الكبون يحتاج الى تهويه لكى يعمل
النظام يحتاج فقط اثناء النزول الى حيز محدود لكى تكون نسبة التركيز عاليه (النسبه المصمم عليها) و هذا يحدث عن طريق ربط انظمة التهويه بنظام انزال الغاز تغلق فقط عند نزول الغاز و غير ذلك تعمل طبيعيا

النقطة الثانيه
ان كان هناك مكاتب و موظفين يعملون فى المكان لا داعى للنظام من اصله او يكون النظام يدوى (ليس اليا)

اعتقد واضحه الامور

سيد


----------



## night1m (23 يناير 2008)

اخواني بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
لو تكرمتم بتوضيح مواصفات Nfpa 
,وما هو المقصود بغاز Fm200


----------



## sayed00 (24 يناير 2008)

night1m قال:


> اخواني بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
> لو تكرمتم بتوضيح مواصفات Nfpa
> ,وما هو المقصود بغاز Fm200


 
أخى الكريم
بالنسبه لمواصفات N F P A هى مواصفات المركز الوطنى لمكافحة الحريق الامريكى
و هذ موقعهم لزيادة الاطلاع
http://www.nfpa.org
وعلى سبيل امثال فى موضوعنا عن F M 200 تكون الموصفات هذه مطلوبه
*[FONT=Arial,Bold]​
APPLICABLE STANDARDS AND PUBLICATIONS​
​
*
[/FONT](1) NFPA 2001 - Standard for Clean Agent Fire Extinguishing Systems​
[*](2) NFPA 70 - National Electrical Code​[*](3) NFPA 72 - National Fire Alarm Code​[*](4) UL 2166 - Standard for Halocarbon Clean Agent Extinguishing System Units​[*](5) Factory Mutual Approval Guide​
 بالنسبه لسؤالك عن ماهو F M 200
هو عباره عن مجموعة مركبات كميائيه يقال انها صديقه للبيئه حلت مكان الغازات الضاره بيئيا مثل الهالون 
لمعرفة اكثر مرفق ملف يوضع تركيبات الماده كميائيا (MSDS(

نرجو الافاده

سيد


----------



## السيد نور الدين (24 يناير 2008)

_كلام جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل_


----------



## night1m (3 فبراير 2008)

اخي بالله سيد
بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة والتي بحق تهم كل مهندس ميكانيك
جعل الله هذه المشاركة الطيبة في ميزان حسناتك
اخوك ابن فلسطين:مروان


----------



## sayed00 (3 فبراير 2008)

night1m قال:


> اخي بالله سيد
> بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة والتي بحق تهم كل مهندس ميكانيك
> جعل الله هذه المشاركة الطيبة في ميزان حسناتك
> اخوك ابن فلسطين:مروان[/quote
> ...


----------



## فرح ال (4 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشارة الى موضوع اطفاء الحريق في محطة مولدات 
اخي الكريم الموضوع يجب ان ينفصل الى جزئين الاول 
ماكينات الديزل ويفضل استخدام الفوم لان الامر يتعلق بموضوع الديزل 
ثانيا المولد كجزء كهربائي مع لوحات الكهرباء والناقل الاتوماتيكي بين كهرباء الشركة والمولدات 
سابقا كان يستخدم الهالون وغاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون ولكن حاليا يستخدم نظام Fm-200
وانا افضل استخدامه 
وعلما بانه يجب استخدام نظام انذار حريق من نوع الحراري (heat Detector)
ونفضل ارسال مخططات لدراستها


----------



## الأستشاري (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اعزائي رمضان كريم
نظام إطفاء مولدات الكهرباء و توربينات الغاز حديثاُ يستخدم لها نظام يسمى Water Mist Systems ويعتمد على عزل الهواء أو الأكسجين و التبريد لجسم التوربين فى وقت واحد ممكن تراجع NFPA 750 
إستخدام FM200 , او CO2 يلزم أولاً أن تكون غرفة المولد مجهزة بنظام غلق التهوية Dampers Systems مثل المراوح والأبواب ومنافذ التهوية الطبيعية بالمكان - و المولدات يجب ان تعمل عادة فى اماكن جيدة التهوية وخاصى توربينات الغاز التى قد تصل درجة حرارة التشغيل الى 700 درجة مئوية ويتم اشتعال النار بسبب سخونة جسم التوربين وعملية التبخر للزيوت والتى تصل الى درجة الإشتعال - إلا ان نظام Water Mist Systems dulg 
يعمل بالماء المضغوط بطغط لا يقل عن 40Bar و بفوهات Nozels بفتحة أقل من 100 ميكرون - الموضوع يتطلب دراية فنية وخبرة فى التركيب و التشغيل - انا فى خدمتكم ليس لتركيب لكن فى الإستشارات الخاصة بنظم الإطفاء .

رمضان كريم
ممكن اى سؤال www.enanimohammad***********


----------



## الأستشاري (28 سبتمبر 2008)

تعديل
- إلا ان نظام Water Mist Systems 
يعمل بالماء المضغوط بطغط لا يقل عن 40Bar و بفوهات Nozels بفتحة أقل من 100 ميكرون - الموضوع يتطلب دراية فنية وخبرة فى التركيب و التشغيل - انا فى خدمتكم ليس لتركيب لكن فى الإستشارات الخاصة بنظم الإطفاء .


----------



## م احمد قدرى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و انتم بخير
عيد فطر مبارك انشاء الله


----------



## الأستشاري (30 سبتمبر 2008)

عيدكم مبارك
أرى ان يتم احالة الموضوع الى اصحاب الأختصاص - مثل الطبيب و الجراح هل يستطيع احد 
منا اجراء عمليه جراحية ؟ او وصف نوع من الدواء ؟

أعوذ بالله من ان اقول انا
- مهندس إستشاري هندسة الحريق و السلامة
- دبلوم أنظمة الإنذار المبكرعن الغاز - هولندا 1986.
- دبلوم أنظمة الإنذار المبكرعالية القدرة - ألمانيا 1983..
- ماجستير هندسة علوم الحريق - كندا 1982

خبرات تصميم أنظمة الإطفاء و الإنذار لمطارات مدنية و عسكرية عربية و أسيوية .
أنظمة الإنذار و الإطفاء لهناجر الطائرات المدنية و العسكرية.
أنظمة الإنذار المبكروإطفاء الحريق مستودعات الوقود و المصافي .
33 عاما خبرة و أكثر بكثير من 650 تصميم و اشراف و تركيب وتشغيل مشروع إنذار و إطفاء 
متعدد سكنى و تجاري و صناعي .

و يمكن ان اساعد لوجة الله فى الرد على اى استفسار . 
واقول المشاركة بالرأى جيدة وتدفع الى البحث و التقصي للمعلومات
لكن الفتوى لا أنصح بها فقط نتركها 

- أسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون . صدق الله العظيم


----------



## الأستشاري (30 سبتمبر 2008)

أعتذر لإدارة الموقع فانا سهوت و غفلت بذكر الإيميل أرجو العفو .
عيدكم مبارك


----------



## sayed00 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الاستشارى و زادك من علمه

و كل عام و انت بخير



الأستشاري قال:


> عيدكم مبارك
> أرى ان يتم احالة الموضوع الى اصحاب الأختصاص - مثل الطبيب و الجراح هل يستطيع احد
> منا اجراء عمليه جراحية ؟ او وصف نوع من الدواء ؟
> 
> ...


----------



## طارق بويرق (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الأستشاري قال:


> عيدكم مبارك
> أرى ان يتم احالة الموضوع الى اصحاب الأختصاص - مثل الطبيب و الجراح هل يستطيع احد
> منا اجراء عمليه جراحية ؟ او وصف نوع من الدواء ؟
> 
> ...



عزيزي والله نتشرف بك وأنت مكسب :56:


----------



## mnci (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الأستشاري قال:


> عيدكم مبارك
> أرى ان يتم احالة الموضوع الى اصحاب الأختصاص - مثل الطبيب و الجراح هل يستطيع احد
> منا اجراء عمليه جراحية ؟ او وصف نوع من الدواء ؟
> 
> ...


 زادك الله من فضله


----------



## el_rayes (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا على هذا النقاش


----------



## عمارالتعدين (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر للجميع والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## iky (4 أكتوبر 2008)

HI all,
the first and most important question is where you will instal the genrator is it inside a building, outside or in their own building if it is inside i would recommend the co2 as it is cheaper and simple system.

Regards,
Issa


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود ميكانيكا (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملت في مشروع إنشاء كامب سكني لبعض الشركات و في هذا الموقع استخدمنا الأتي 
1- نظام إطفاء foam لغرف ماكينات الديزل .
2- نظام إطفاء FM200 لغرف الكهرباء ( و يجب أن تكون مغلقة تماما ) .
3- نظام إطفاء wet powder للمطابخ المركزية .
4- نظام مرشات عادي بالمياة العادية لباقي الغرف .
5- المناطق المبللة مثل الحمامات لا يوجد بها نظام للحماية .
6- المناطق الخارجية تمت حمايتها بواسطة ال fire hydrant 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
و جزاكم الله خيرا و معذرة علي عدم الإستفاضة لقلة المعلومات المتاحة


----------



## drill20 (5 يناير 2009)

شكرااا الاستشاري على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حسن عبدالمتعال (5 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الكريم عندى استفسار عن مكونات نظام الفوم عندى مصنع بتاع بوهية وعايز اعملو نظام حريق بمادة الفوم ارجو الافادة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (5 فبراير 2009)

Fm200 وشكرا جزيلا والهالون ممنووووووووووووووووع


----------



## ابو جواد الطائي (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا :75:


----------



## night1m (11 فبراير 2009)

> * نظام إطفاء مولدات الكهرباء و توربينات الغاز حديثاُ يستخدم لها نظام يسمى Water Mist Systems ويعتمد على عزل الهواء أو الأكسجين *


كيف يتم ذلك اخي الاستشاري؟



> *إلا ان نظام Water Mist Systems dulg
> يعمل بالماء المضغوط بطغط لا يقل عن 40Bar و بفوهات Nozels بفتحة أقل من 100 ميكرون *


هل تقصد بذلك ان ما ذكرته *Water Mist Systems dulg يختلف عن طبيعه عمل **Water Mist Systems (والذي يعمل بفصل الهواء والاكسجين وتبريد كما ذكرت في الافتباس في اعلى الصفحه؟

*


----------



## محمدعمار (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز لقد قمت بالعمل فى هذا المشروع فعلا فى غرفة مولدات 3 ميجا وتم عمل مكافحة باستخدام co2
ولكن استخدام fm200 افضل ولكن معظم الشركات تستخدم co2 لانه ارخص وههم شىء فى هذا الموضوع هو التوزيع الصحيح لاماكن ال sprinkler (النوزل) حتى يتم تغطية المساحة بالكامل وذللك يتم عن طريق برنامج تعطى لة ابعاد ومواصفات المكان ويعطيك اماكن ال sprinkler ولابد ان نراعى وجود فتحات لتهوية المولدات ولكن نضع على هذه الفتحات حصيرة ويتم توصلها بلوحة الكنترول حتى لو حدث حادث تغلق هذه الفتحات وتبدا المكافحة بالغاز
ولا تنسونى من صالح الدعاء


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الجيدة من الأخوة المتحاورين


----------



## حسن عبدالمتعال (14 فبراير 2009)

اين يمكننى ان اجد هذا البرنامج بسسسسسسسسسسررررررررررررررررررعة


----------



## م محمد يوسف (21 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله 
النظام الافضل هو fm 200 و هو المعتمد فى هذه الحالة وقد تم تركيبه اكثرمن مرة وقد اعتمدته من الدفاع المدنى


----------



## mohtaseb (24 مايو 2009)

نقاش راااااااااااااااااائع جدا , و اسئلة و اجوبة راقية . الى الامام يا مهندسين


----------



## assim (25 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على المعلومات المهمه والقيمه


----------



## سلاحف (25 مايو 2009)

من خلال خبرتى حيث اننى اعمل فى هذا المجال اود ان اعرفك ان افضل الانظمه لمكافحه غرفه المولد هو fm200


----------



## Eng.Soliman (25 مايو 2009)

أولا أتمنى للجميع الفائدة وأحب أقول أن غاز fm200 وغاز جديد بالسوق أيضا أفضل من هذا الغاز وهو novec وهو الأفضل لغرف المولدات الكهربائية.


----------



## احمادى (16 أغسطس 2009)

الهالون مازال يستخدم حتى الان وموجود بديل لة (novic)


----------



## عبد الحليم مطر (31 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا مرجعنا في موضوع الحريق الnfpa 
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس احمد78 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم من خبرتي على السفن كان نظام الاطفاء الموجود على مولدات الكهرباء co2 والبودره الجافه وتستخدم الرغوه foam في حالة ناقلات النفط او السؤائل النفطيه


----------



## emhdisam (2 سبتمبر 2009)

fm200 i advice it


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء شكرا على النقاش الرائع


----------



## فاضل سالم (27 فبراير 2010)

اخواني الافاضل السلام عليكم
انا مهندس ميكانيكا ولا اعرف عن نظام n f p a فمن الاحسن اولا ان يتفض مهندس عنده خبرة ويكتب لنا ما هو n f p a ويرسل لنا اي ملفات عنه


----------



## السيد الغريب (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخوانى
واريد ان اعرف اسماء البرامج المستخدمة فى حسابات تصميم شبكة ال co2 :87:


----------



## فاضل سالم (13 يوليو 2010)

اخواني يا ذو الخبرة الرجاء افادتي عن نظم الحريق وارسال اي اورارق عنها او مواقع تكون مفيدة عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## s_afify (29 يوليو 2010)

اشكركم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م.م فادي (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## fox5 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## fox5 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## محمدبتروفاير (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*نظام الاطفاء المستخدم لغرف المولدات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته النظام المتبع عالميا والمعتمد حسب كود الحريق nfpa لغرف المولدات وهو dry bowder وهو نظام اوتوماتك يعتمد عمله على مجموعة حساسات تركب اعلى المولد وفى حالة الحرق تعمل الحساسات بطريقة ميكانيكيه مرتبطة بوحة كونترول اعلى الاسطوانة لتفريغ البودرة داخل الشبكة الموزعة داخل غرفة المولد


----------



## محمدبتروفاير (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته النظام المتبع عالميا والمعتمد حسب كود الحريق nfpa لغرف المولدات وهو dry bowder وهو نظام اوتوماتك يعتمد عمله على مجموعة حساسات تركب اعلى المولد وفى حالة الحرق تعمل الحساسات بطريقة ميكانيكيه مرتبطة بوحة كونترول اعلى الاسطوانة لتفريغ البودرة داخل الشبكة الموزعة داخل غرفة المولد*​


----------



## wtaha (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم اللع خيرا على الإفادة 
ونرجو المزيد


----------



## ممدوح عزت موسي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكركم حميعا علي حسن المناقشه وسلاستها جزاكم جميعا كل الخير


----------



## emhdisam (10 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمجتوا عازيز طريقة حساب الفوم و الميست foam . mist water system
لو اي حد عندوا كالكوليشن او برامج خاصة او مراجع رجاء النشر و شكرا


----------



## masafi5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

co2 system using for transformer room


----------



## عوض بدر (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخينا الاستشاري
نريد مراجع علمية فيما درست لتحميلها وجزاكم الله خيرا
كي تعم الفائدة


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (20 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على النقاش الرائع .. استقدت من مناقشتكم


----------



## najjarkhalid (27 مارس 2011)

*generators fire fighting*

سيدي
أولا أشكركم على المبادرة الطيبة لمد يد العون في مجال هندسة الحريق والسلامة
ثانيا أتمنى أن أنال نصيحتكم في تركيب نظام إطفاء ذاتي لغرف المولدات و غرف الكهرباء مع العلم بأن المولدات في غرف ذات تهوية إي غير محكمة أما غرف الكهرباء فمن الممكن إحكام غلقها تماما 
والسؤال : ما هو أفضل و أنسب نظام إطفاء لغرف المولدات الكهربية علما بأن من الممكن تواجد فني أثناء عملية الإطفاء.؟ 

أشكركم مرة أخرى- خالد النجار




الأستشاري قال:


> عيدكم مبارك
> 
> أرى ان يتم احالة الموضوع الى اصحاب الأختصاص - مثل الطبيب و الجراح هل يستطيع احد
> منا اجراء عمليه جراحية ؟ او وصف نوع من الدواء ؟
> ...


----------



## tshk200 (10 يونيو 2011)

الاخوة الزملاء انصحكم بالرابط التالي وهو شامل لجميع انظمة الحريق 
www.eng-mep.com


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (10 يونيو 2011)

بصراحة انا دخلت الرابط 
راااااااااااااااائع
شكرا علي الموقع


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (11 يونيو 2011)

اخوانى الاعزاء انة من ضمن الاسباب لانتشار استعمال غاز fm 200هو انة غاز غير ضار بصح الانسان وكذلك لا يؤثر على طبقة الاوزون وكذلك لا يوصل للكهرباء وكذلك لايترك اثار ملوثة بعد اطفاء الحلريق وكذلك السرعة العالية فى عملية الاطفاء حيث يعتمد على انتزاع الاوكسجين الموجود فى الحيز المراد عملية اطفاء الحريق بة وهذا النظام يصمم بان يعمل تلقائيا عند وجود الحريق عن طريق كواشف الحريق


----------



## engdoghem (21 أغسطس 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (24 أغسطس 2011)

من الآخر co2 هو أفضل نظام و أكثر شيوعا لكن لو المكان فيه أجهزة إلكترو نية حساسة باإضافة إلى المولد لازم نستعمل fm200


----------



## خبير إطفاء (25 أغسطس 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء كل عام وانتم بخير - نظام الإطفاء التلقانى بالهالون وإن كان ذو كفائة إطفائية كبيرة إلا أنه تم منعة وفقاً للإتفاقيات الدولية وتم إستبداله ببدائل الهالون وللعلم فإن الإطفاء بالهالون مازال مستخدماً فى الطائرات لكفاءتة - ويتم تامين غرف المولدات وكذا غرف المحولات التبريد الزيتى بأحدى الطرق الآتية 
1- نظام الإطفاء بالغمر الكلى بغاز ثانى أكسيد الكربون 
2- نظام الإطفاء التلقائى fm 200 
3- نظام الإطفاء التلقائى بالأنرجين 
4- نظام الإطفاء التلقائى بالنيتروجين (يستعمل باليابان)
5- نظام الإطفاء التلقائى برزاز المياه ذو الضغط المرتفع او الضغط المنخفض (بالمحولات الخارجية)
ولكم منى وافر الإحترام


----------



## has2010 (8 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤال لأهل العلم....
هل يمكن اسخدام طفايات البودره الجافه لاطفاء الحريق داخل غرف المحولات؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

